# humerus bone



## Misty (Jul 29, 2014)

has anyone broke their humerus bone and if so, how long did it take to heal. i broke mine a couple days ago, and the pain is really bad...i also can't make capital letters because i can only type with one hand.


----------



## Ina (Jul 29, 2014)

Oh Misty, I sorry you broke your hand. Where is that bone in your hand? Didn't they give you anything for the pain at least for a few days? :wave:


----------



## Geezerette (Jul 29, 2014)

The humerus is the large bone in the upper arm, between elbow & shoulder. Hope you have a good orthopedic doc taking care of you.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 29, 2014)

Sad to hear that news Misty , how did you break it?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 29, 2014)

Misty, is your arm in a cast now?


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 30, 2014)

Misty said:


> has anyone broke their humerous bone and if so, how long did it take to heal. i broke mine a couple days ago, and the pain is really bad...i also can't make capital letters because i can only type with one hand.




I do know the pain Misty!  Sorry for what you are going through. 

I had a humerus dislocation and crack, but not broken,  some years ago.  My ball and socket joint became separated when I fell while running across a street.  I was in downtown Houston, luckily near a hospital at the time.  They took x-rays and basically forced the joint back in place.  No surgery involved. 
But as for the pain, it subsided to a dull thud after a few weeks.  But to this day, 12 years later, I have bouts of throbbing in that location from time to time.


----------



## oldman (Jul 30, 2014)

Best of luck to you Misty. BTW, when I wanted to make a capital letter using one-handed typing, I pushed the caps button and then took it off for the rest of the word. 

I had my wrist broken a month ago and had to have a screw inserted via surgery. Still on the mend, but healing is going well. Hope this picture is not too graphic. If it is, I will remove it.


----------



## Misty (Jul 30, 2014)

Ina said:


> Oh Misty, I sorry you broke your hand. Where is that bone in your hand? Didn't they give you anything for the pain at least for a few days? :wave:



:wave:thanks, ina  like geezerette mentioned, it's the bone between my elbow and shoulder, and my break is closer to the shoulder. at the hospital i was given morphine, and vicodin, but they made me sick, so i'm taking tylenol, and it helps somewhat...much better than nothing.


----------



## Misty (Jul 30, 2014)

Geezerette said:


> The humerus is the large bone in the upper arm, between elbow & shoulder. Hope you have a good orthopedic doc taking care of you.



i was given a lady orthopedic doc at the hospital, geezerette, and the nurses said she is really good. i kind of question her instructions of taking and keeping off the sling right away and letting my arm dangle, and also doing circular movements with the arm. can you say ouch very loudly.  i put the sling back on, and going to wait awhile for some healing to take place first. i'm doing the hand exercises, so i'm not a complete rebel. :laugh:


----------



## Misty (Jul 30, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Sad to hear that news Misty , how did you break it?



thanks alot, seabreeze.  i tripped in the bedroom, and hit the coffee table with my head, before moving on to the floor. i have a black eye, lump on forehead, and look like i was in a woman's boxing match, and i lost.  my son told me to get a tatoo, so i would look tough. :laugh:


----------



## Misty (Jul 30, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Misty, is your arm in a cast now?



my arm is in a sling, seabreeze.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 30, 2014)

Misty said:


> thanks alot, seabreeze.  i tripped in the bedroom, and hit the coffee table with my head, before moving on to the floor. i have a black eye, lump on forehead, and look like i was in a woman's boxing match, and i lost.  my son told me to get a tatoo, so i would look tough. :laugh:



Funny Misty, your boy has a good sense of humor.   It's crazy how many older people have serious accidents like that in the home.  An older lady I used to work with slipped getting out of the shower and broker her collar bone.  Hope you feel better soon, sounds like you have ouchies all over.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 30, 2014)

oldman said:


> Best of luck to you Misty. BTW, when I wanted to make a capital letter using one-handed typing, I pushed the caps button and then took it off for the rest of the word.
> 
> I had my wrist broken a month ago and had to have a screw inserted via surgery. Still on the mend, but healing is going well. Hope this picture is not too graphic. If it is, I will remove it.
> 
> View attachment 8765



Good to hear you're on the mend oldman.


----------



## Misty (Jul 30, 2014)

Bonnie said:


> I do know the pain Misty!  Sorry for what you are going through.
> 
> I had a humerus dislocation and crack, but not broken,  some years ago.  My ball and socket joint became separated when I fell while running across a street.  I was in downtown Houston, luckily near a hospital at the time.  They took x-rays and basically forced the joint back in place.  No surgery involved.
> But as for the pain, it subsided to a dull thud after a few weeks.  But to this day, 12 years later, I have bouts of throbbing in that location from time to time.



thanks so much, bonnie.  your dislocation and crack and putting your joint back into place, sound so painful...you deserved an award. :yes: now i'm looking forward to the dull thud you mentioned...sounds heavenly.  i've heard many people complain of bouts of pain after breaks etc, many years later...sorry you are one of them, bonnie.


----------



## Misty (Jul 30, 2014)

oldman said:


> Best of luck to you Misty. BTW, when I wanted to make a capital letter using one-handed typing, I pushed the caps button and then took it off for the rest of the word.
> 
> I had my wrist broken a month ago and had to have a screw inserted via surgery. Still on the mend, but healing is going well. Hope this picture is not too graphic. If it is, I will remove it.
> 
> View attachment 8765



Many thanks, oldman, and I'm able to captalize now, Thanks to You.  Sorry you broke your wrist...must have been a really bad break. Great news, your healing is going well, and your incision area looks good too. 

After my xray at the hospital, I was told I had a bad break, and the nurse said 'You did a good job of it.' The hospital dr said I'd need surgery, but after the bone dr had more xrays taken, she decided I didn't need surgery...a big relief to hear. 

Thanks for sharing about your break and the best of luck too in your continuing healing, oldman.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 30, 2014)

Misty said:


> has anyone broke their humerus bone and if so, how long did it take to heal. i broke mine a couple days ago, and the pain is really bad...i also can't make capital letters because i can only type with one hand.



I haven't Misty, but I am so sorry to hear that happened to you  You have gone to the doc right?  I'll google it and find out what I can.  Here's a John Hopkins link, I think that is pretty reliable, others may have more info for you Misty http://www.hopkinsortho.org/humerus_fracture.html


----------



## Misty (Jul 30, 2014)

nwlady said:


> I haven't Misty, but I am so sorry to hear that happened to you  You have gone to the doc right?  I'll google it and find out what I can.  Here's a John Hopkins link, I think that is pretty reliable, others may have more info for you Misty http://www.hopkinsortho.org/humerus_fracture.html




Thanks, Dear Friend, and also for the Hopkins link.  It states at the link that the arm should stay immobile for 2 weeks, and also read that at most other links also, and that's what I am going to do. I really appreciate you looking up the John Hopkins link for me....Very Interesting. :thankyou:


----------



## Misty (Jul 30, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Funny Misty, your boy has a good sense of humor.   It's crazy how many older people have serious accidents like that in the home.  An older lady I used to work with slipped getting out of the shower and broker her collar bone.  Hope you feel better soon, sounds like you have ouchies all over.



I missed seeing your post, Seabreeze. Our son has a crazy sense of humor, and you never know what to expect from him :laugh: With the many falls at home for older men and women, because of the older bones, they don't heal as quickly either. That poor lady that broke her collarbone, had to be feeling much pain too. I feel a little better today,  and also have many bruises from blood draws too, because of having very small veins...look more like a runaway bus accident victim.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 30, 2014)

I see a bit of improvement today  (Capital letters)   ..  ... Take your meds,  and oh! .. I wouldn't get that tatoo just yet! .


----------



## Ina (Jul 30, 2014)

Misty, If your pain is not relieved buy your over that counter product, try cutting a pain pill into quarters. I do this because they make me nauseous as well. But I find I can tolerate it easier at a quarter of the dosage. I hope your pain is eased soon.

Fifteen years ago, my oldest stepdaughter with her husband and four children came for a 10 day visit. The night before they arrived I decided to put a shine on our shower tiles, while I was taking my nightly shower. 

Yep, you guessed it, I fell and lost consciousness, and woke up to find EMT's touching me. They had already put my right arm in a sling. I couldnt see a thing, so of course they wanted to take me to the hospital. I said no thank you.

I didn't go to my doctor until after our company had left.

Of course the doctor was hopping mad at me. I had torn a lot of muscles and tendons, and my shoulder needed to be reset. The doctor put under anesthesia before resetting it. My arthrtis just loves that shoulder.

I tell you this so you'll be gentle to your arm and shoulder. It is easy to think that a little pushing won't hurt anything. :flowers:


----------



## Misty (Jul 31, 2014)

Bonnie said:


> I see a bit of improvement today  (Capital letters)   ..  ... Take your meds,  and oh! .. I wouldn't get that tatoo just yet! .



I am improving, Bonnie, and am taking my meds.....my problem is having to have so much help...there are so many things I can't do with one hand. My husband has been a real blessing. Can't even open a pill bottle with one hand. :aargh:  This is my Whiney Day!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 31, 2014)

Misty said:


> I am improving, Bonnie, and am taking my meds.....my problem is having to have so much help...there are so many things I can't do with one hand. My husband has been a real blessing. Can't even open a pill bottle with one hand. :aargh:  This is my Whiney Day!


  Most of us have been independent all our lives, it is not easy when we lose any of that independence, be a good girl and let hubby help all he wants  Nothing worse then screwing up something the doc has fixed once, only to have to have it done again.  No, not the voice of experience, but friends that have gone that route denise


----------



## Misty (Jul 31, 2014)

Ina said:


> Misty, If your pain is not relieved buy your over that counter product, try cutting a pain pill into quarters. I do this because they make me nauseous as well. But I find I can tolerate it easier at a quarter of the dosage. I hope your pain is eased soon.
> 
> Fifteen years ago, my oldest stepdaughter with her husband and four children came for a 10 day visit. The night before they arrived I decided to put a shine on our shower tiles, while I was taking my nightly shower.
> 
> ...



Wow, Ina....you are a Wonder waiting to get help for your break until your company left....You're Awesome! :bighug:Well  make that a one arm hug. That is a a Great Idea about the pills, and will be calling the Dr's office, if the pain keeps hurting this badly. Thanks So Much for the Flower. :love_heart:


----------



## Ina (Jul 31, 2014)

Misty, Not so wonderful. I just have developed a really high pain tolerance. Most children that have gone through long periods of illness deal with a lot of pain. They get used to it daily, and you know children, they want to do stuff. 
It becomes an issue of mind over matter, and what matters to a child it is doing everything that other children do. I don't think adults can develope the power to ignore pain as easily as kids. 
Through my lifetime I've spent many 3 months, 9 months, 12 months periods of time in hospitals. This worked for me until I  turned 50. Tolerating pain can be very harmful to your body. Not taking care of your pain can make your arm worse. Pain can cause inflammation, and even high blood pressure.
I now know just how stupid this ability has been for me. :wave: So Misty, don't endure your pain, and push through your daily activities. Ask for help, let some of it go until your able. Call in a few favors! But take care of yourself.:bighug:


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 31, 2014)

misty, so sorry to hear of your ordeal! i'm not good at giving medical advice, but from a practical point of view, i would lose the coffee table for a while.  i hope today is a good one for you! jim


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jul 31, 2014)

OUCH,Misty!! That doesn`t sound fun at all! One of my grandsons broke his humerus when he was about 6 or 7 but of course,at that age,it healed really quickly. Oh,to be young again...


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jul 31, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> misty, so sorry to hear of your ordeal! i'm not good at giving medical advice, but from a practical point of view, i would loose the coffee table for a while.  i hope today is a good one for you! jim



Good advice,Jim. We haven`t had coffee tables since our kids were little and we realized how dangerous they were for them. Never even thought about them being just as dangerous to us seniors..


----------



## Raven (Jul 31, 2014)

Hello Misty, Sorry to read of your accident and the pain you are having.
I wish you a good and speedy recovery, take care of of yourself.
Hugs, Raven.


----------



## Raven (Jul 31, 2014)

Oldman,  Glad your hand is healing well.  Accidents can happen so quickly.
Do be careful and take care until your hand is completely healed.


----------



## Misty (Aug 2, 2014)

Ina said:


> Misty, Not so wonderful. I just have developed a really high pain tolerance. Most children that have gone through long periods of illness deal with a lot of pain. They get used to it daily, and you know children, they want to do stuff.
> It becomes an issue of mind over matter, and what matters to a child it is doing everything that other children do. I don't think adults can develope the power to ignore pain as easily as kids.
> Through my lifetime I've spent many 3 months, 9 months, 12 months periods of time in hospitals. This worked for me until I  turned 50. Tolerating pain can be very harmful to your body. Not taking care of your pain can make your arm worse. Pain can cause inflammation, and even high blood pressure.
> I now know just how stupid this ability has been for me. :wave: So Misty, don't endure your pain, and push through your daily activities. Ask for help, let some of it go until your able. Call in a few favors! But take care of yourself.:bighug:



That's sad that you have spent a lot of time dealing with pain, Ina, and I am taking your advice. It's been a week ago today, that it happened and I do feel better than I did for quite awhile. Nights are still a challenge but getting a bit better. I'm taking full advantage of help from my husband, and it will be hard to stop it after I can use my arm again.  Thanks for the hug, Dear Lady.


----------



## Misty (Aug 2, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> misty, so sorry to hear of your ordeal! i'm not good at giving medical advice, but from a practical point of view, i would lose the coffee table for a while.  i hope today is a good one for you! jim



Thanks for the good coffee table advice, Jim, I'm thinking of putting crime scene tape around it.  The days are getting better, and Much Thanks for your support.


----------



## Misty (Aug 2, 2014)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> OUCH,Misty!! That doesn`t sound fun at all! One of my grandsons broke his humerus when he was about 6 or 7 but of course,at that age,it healed really quickly. Oh,to be young again...



No, it wasn't fun at all, Mrs. Robinson, and taking a good friends advice and not doing it anymore.  I had read that the humerus bone when broken is one of the most painful, so Very Good news your grandson healed quickly. Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## Misty (Aug 2, 2014)

Raven said:


> Hello Misty, Sorry to read of your accident and the pain you are having.
> I wish you a good and speedy recovery, take care of of yourself.
> Hugs, Raven.



Hi Raven :wave: Thank you So Much for your kind thoughts, and Hug...couldn't ask for anything better. :thankyou:


----------

